# you know you're stoned ?



## annscrib (Feb 18, 2008)

when 4:20 is your favorite time of the day

when you ...um...uh...i forgot

when a friend with weed is a friend indeed

when you're a full fledged member of The Stoner Union Local 4:20

when "freshly baked" has nothing to do with cooking

when you parking spot reads*: Bong Loading Zone  *

*anone else have any ???*

thought they was cute


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 18, 2008)

When your 30 minutes into a great show before realize you are a straight male watching Oprah.


----------



## passtheswag (Feb 18, 2008)

that`s when u know ur fried !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 18, 2008)

when it;s hard to type, and tead on this forum


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 18, 2008)

I know I'm stoned when, either I cant smoke any more weed or I pass out, whichever comes about first, eh?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 18, 2008)

you know your stoned when you finally find your keys in the refridgerator.


----------



## hammbone (Feb 19, 2008)

u *stare* at something around you for half an hour then two minutes later not only cant remember what it looks like but cant even remember what it was....


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 19, 2008)

when you get to the end of reading all the posts and you _zone_.....SNAP.......i guess its my turn to reply...........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2008)

*When you can no longer keep your eyes open.  *


----------



## Melissa (Feb 19, 2008)

:yeahthat: and all of the above plus more but im to stoned to think :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 19, 2008)

When your reading a post and half way through you have no idea why your reading it or what its about but you know you need to read it to the end lmao


----------



## Madshotz (Feb 19, 2008)

you know your stones when your 3rd bowl of icecream and your thinking about taco's


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 19, 2008)

You know you are stoned:stoned:  when: 
frantically looking for the bong :bong1:  for 20-30 minutes, cant find it anywhere in your home, assume it's been stolen by a thief, or misplaced by the OldLady, only to find it's been in your hand the whole time.  

:rofl:


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 19, 2008)

You know you're stoned when you forgot you are stoned, now thats pretty damn stoned!


----------



## HVHY (Feb 19, 2008)

You know you are stoned when nothing looks right and you dont know where you are... and it turns out you were sitting infront of your own house.


----------



## Old Toby (Feb 19, 2008)

You know when your stoned when You go upstairs to look for something and then forget why you went upstairs in the first place so you come back down only to remember what it was you were lookin for only to have to go back upstairs and then realise that you had it in your hand all the time
Happens to me all the time


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 19, 2008)

U know ur stone when Yea Ate that WHOLE Cake and laid sick !!!


----------



## annscrib (Feb 19, 2008)

when you spend more time with the ppl in your head then you do with the ppl in your house


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 19, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> You know you are stoned:stoned:  when:
> frantically looking for the bong :bong1:  for 20-30 minutes, cant find it anywhere in your home, assume it's been stolen by a thief, or misplaced by the OldLady, only to find it's been in your hand the whole time.
> 
> :rofl:



WOW, are we related??? lol.


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 19, 2008)

You know your stoned when, after 10 minutes, you realise underwear goes on the INSIDE of your trousers...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

you know your stoned when you try light the filter end of your cigg and take at least two good drags....before noticing.


----------



## annscrib (Feb 19, 2008)

you have a freshly packed bowl in your hand and half an hour later you realize.. you forgot to smoke it 

 ive done that so many times :giggle:


----------



## nixon (Feb 19, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> you have a freshly packed bowl in your hand and half an hour later you realize.. you forgot to smoke it
> 
> ive done that so many times :giggle:




Every. Single. Day.

:doh:


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 19, 2008)

when you are walkuing down the road, and you tripon nothing, get up, and walk the way you came from, onlky to realize it when you get back to your house


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 19, 2008)

when you wake up on the couch and know you went to sleep on your bed lol


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 20, 2008)

when you just cant get the wordz out and you  st st studder


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2008)

*When you go to pack a bong and it's already packed.  *


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 20, 2008)

when its 4am and youve been staring at your computer screen then a hour later you ask yourself what am i still doing up?


----------



## HVHY (Feb 20, 2008)

you know your stoned when your fresh box of crackers is completely gone and u just oppened it.


----------



## annscrib (Feb 20, 2008)

you flip through ten channels on the tv before you realize you were just trying to turn up the volume


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 20, 2008)

when you take a crap, and it seems like it lasts 10 minutes, BEST FEELING EVER :rofl:


----------



## dmack (Feb 20, 2008)

You know your stoned when your sitting there thinking if that other person knows your high and hows he/she know it?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 20, 2008)

you know yer really stoned, when your out of munchies and bacon beggin strip dog treats start lookin really good.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 21, 2008)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> when its 4am and youve been staring at your computer screen then a hour later you ask yourself what am i still doing up?


thank you so much for reminding me to go to bed (serious)


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 21, 2008)

You know you're stoned when you forget to take a look at the lunar eclipse you waited impatiently for 2 hours to see ...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 21, 2008)

You know you're stoned when you forget to take a look at the lunar eclipse you waited impatiently for 2 hours to see ...




NO CRAP! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr .....


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 21, 2008)

when you light a cigarette and dont even smoke it you just sit there staring at the screen holding it lol


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 21, 2008)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> when you light a cigarette and dont even smoke it you just sit there staring at the screen holding it lol


Every. Single. Day.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 21, 2008)

U know ur stone when driving down the road for a mile or so and think ? 
                   Did I Lock the door !!!
Go back to find that it Locked !!


----------



## HVHY (Feb 21, 2008)

you know your stoned when you look at the clock and wonder how did it get to be 2am it was just 10pm like 5 minutes ago.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^ happens, every day!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 21, 2008)

When you buy something at a store....and the clerk hands you your change....and you just stand there like your waiting for something...

  and she then say's  " do you need something"
   you just stare blankly and turn around and leave......

LOL i hate that


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 21, 2008)

You know your stoned when...... you walk into a supermarket and you have the dumbest Grin of your life on....
  And you cant stop smiling for the life of you!

  Then your roomate thinks its a good idea to say "heads up" and toss a huge watermelon at you.....which you dont catch by anymeans....
    and shiet hits the floor....then the roof......then its an all out sprint to the car          DOHHH


----------



## Fretless (Feb 21, 2008)

When you've mentally solved all the world's problems, seen God, written the opening movement of a symphony in your head, and then ate half a pizza and forgot it all.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

LMFAO hookah...

You know your stoned when you think your 98 mistubishi mirage can take an extremely sharp corner at 105 MPH with 75 MPH rated tires and blown struts..  spining out taking along with you the lifes of countless mail boxes and trash cans... 

then saying F*** this car and reporting it stolen after bashing the windows out. and collecting sweet insurance money =)


----------



## Fretless (Feb 21, 2008)

When you've watched 89 episodes of Star Trek Next Gen in a month's time....


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

you know your stoned when you are having a " DEEP " conversation with one of your best friends and then right in the middle of the coversation you look up at each other and say hey *** were we just talking about? 

you sit there for a good 5 min trying to remember but never do lol..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

played video games for 18 hours a day for 2 years strait..


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 21, 2008)

sample one of each girl scout cookie....cant tell which one you like best....so you sample them again......now your to full to choose.

time to hit the bong again...


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 21, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> LMFAO hookah...
> 
> You know your stoned when you think your 98 mistubishi mirage can take an extremely sharp corner at 105 MPH with 75 MPH rated tires and blown struts.. spining out taking along with you the lifes of countless mail boxes and trash cans...
> 
> then saying F*** this car and reporting it stolen after bashing the windows out. and collecting sweet insurance money =)




No!  LMFAO Greg !!!!

  LOL for sureeee.....I have done the same thing in a Car with Twin Turbos.....Bald Tires.....2 people....
       I was racing a car down the highway....and we both took off the same exit ( which was a huge right turn).....( it was also a 2 lane exit ramp).
   So i was on the inside lane, other car on the outside.
 I was doing about 75 mph-85mph  on a 35 mph exit ramp!
   So me and the other car are neck and neck around the apex of the turn....I start to feel my car sliding toward the car on my left......then the back end completly slips out and im now Drifting a 35mph Turn at 80 mph .
  Tires are screaching louder than heck.....my passenger is screaming like a new born baby.......and im gripping the wheel tighter than a snake chokes the life out of something...

 we end up making it around the turn....however im basically completely sideways........i end up doing a almost full 360......then just drive away and go pick up the bag i was buying....

  we laughed the whole way to my dealers house......wow.

 Good thing i got new tires now .....and i dont need a dealer anymore either ) haha


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

HAHA classic stoned moment hookah


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 21, 2008)

Classic and scary and risky as hellzbellz too.....

  Im glad i didnt slam into the car on my left....otherwise i would of been reporting my car stolen too.....rofl


----------



## HVHY (Feb 22, 2008)

you know your stoned when you do a covert ops style sneak into the kitchen with your best friend, cause you have the munchies and your friend wants the ice cream that he left there a few weeks back, only to sneak out of your house and back into your car and then you wonder if you just robbed someones house of their ice cream and two spoons.


----------



## dmack (Feb 22, 2008)

_*You know your stoned and lazy when you put your coffe in a measuring cup because theres no cups washed.:shocked:


p.s
I need to do my dishes*_


----------



## harvester (Feb 22, 2008)

when you go to trim your antlers only to realize your not a reindeer. or when in the middle of ordering your pizza the other line rings and its the pizza you ordered 40 min ago


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 22, 2008)

you know yer pretty blazed when you come home after being at a buddy's place all night smoking up and you open the door and start taking your shoes off while shouting out, "Hunny... I'm home..."

and the reply you get is, "Who the Hell are you???"



and I'm not kidding, either... been there, done that


----------



## annscrib (Feb 22, 2008)

after dividing a bag and you have to sit there count the money 4 times to make sure its right



(hubby did that tonight :giggle


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 23, 2008)

hit the bong and hold it for daze......put the lid on the mason jar.

5 min later your still trying to put the flimsy lid on the cheepo jar


----------



## HVHY (Feb 23, 2008)

you know you've been stoned when you wake up at 6 in the evening and cant remember the events of the previous day


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

You know you are stoned when you are watching a movie and the bong your holding slowly  drips on you and the couch and you dont notice until you go to hit the bong and there is no bubbling,cause there is no water in it.


----------



## headband (Feb 26, 2008)

you know your 'stoned' when you think it might be a good day to hide away a bowl for a desperate day, then that day comes, and you cant
remember where you hid it. im sure ill find bowls for the next 5 years haha.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 27, 2008)

when i was younger, and lived with my parents....
 I used to hide my weed in my room before i went to bed....
  Then the next day after school i would go home, and go to find my weed and then i cant remember for the life of me where i hid my weed !!

  Used to happen alllll the time; i would just spend hours in my room looking for my weed.
   ( and it doesnt help that when im stoned, i turn into one Crafty mofo.....I had the craziest hiding places for my weed..........Like taping a bag to the top side of my celing fan!!  DOH !!!! )


----------



## annscrib (Feb 27, 2008)

you're on the phone with your best friend and you forget who you're talking to


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 27, 2008)

when you log into your email....and you just stare at it.


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 27, 2008)

you know your stoned when you read every reply to this thread!!!!


----------



## HVHY (Feb 28, 2008)

you know your stoned when you are soo squinty eyed that you cant see your keyboard... lol


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 3, 2008)

nah doodes its when you are mashing the keyboard so hard cos you have lost all finger to brain recognition and you dont know youre *** from your elbow.

anyway my doggie has just passed out on the sofa after her mad hour tearing up anything in her sight.

shes sooooooooooooooo cool btw

pkj


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 3, 2008)

You know you're stoned if you are me...


----------



## annscrib (Mar 3, 2008)

when you have a lite cigarette in ur mouth... 
but yet you still try to lite the bowl....



:giggle: :giggle:


----------



## dululsch (Mar 5, 2008)

you know your stoned when u respond to these posts....


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 15, 2008)

you have to "try" to act normal.


----------



## Cole (Mar 15, 2008)

you now your stoned when your holding a blunt


----------



## headband (Mar 16, 2008)

wen your talking on the phone, someone else calls, you say 'hold on just a sec, someones on the other line'. You talk to them, then hang up, and totally forget you were talking to someone else before. Then when they call you, is when you remember.. hah at least i know im high when that happens.


----------



## headband (Mar 16, 2008)

you know you high when your eyes are so light sensitive, that you cant walk outside. ha


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 18, 2008)

when you go all numb between yer ears and then your head goes all fuzzy like kid tv from Wonka and leaves your body while listening to: Radio head......pack'd like sardines    :holysheep:


----------



## Sampson (Mar 18, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> When your reading a post and half way through you have no idea why your reading it or what its about but you know you need to read it to the end lmao


 
hahhahahahhahah SO SO SO TRUE!!!!

you kno wen ur stoned when you and ur friends sit there passing the bowl around having a HUGE debate on the stupidest thing ever, when really you both are agreeing with each other just saying it in different ways to make it sound like one is thinking differently


----------



## annscrib (Mar 18, 2008)

After eating 2 bags of potato chips,,, 4pop tarts,,,, 3 slices of pizza and several slim jims,,,,,,,, you sit around wondering when the munchies are going to kick in.


----------



## headband (Mar 18, 2008)

when you just gotta take a nap, i get soo sleeepppy when Im super gone.


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 1, 2008)

when you look around at people who don't smoke to see if they are treating you differently (as in "Do THEY think I am stoned?)


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 1, 2008)

when you put your headphones on to listen to your favorite song and remember to take them off 3 hours later.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 1, 2008)

You know your stoned when you make your way downstairs to fill your drink up, forget to bring the cup to refill.. go back upstairs... lie down on the bed, go to reach for your drink, realise its empty and go downstairs, again WITHOUT the cup, to refill it.

Repeat above process for the next hour and a half, whilst all the clocks in your house MYSTERIOUSLY say 4am, when you CLEARLY know that its 9pm.

Love it.


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 1, 2008)

you know your stoned when  you take a hit when your driving and 35 miles go by and your still holding your pipe with only one hit off it


----------



## IRISH (Jul 1, 2008)

you know your stoned when you light the same cigarette , for the third time...


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

you know your :stoned: when your looking for the bump this thread if your stoned thread and find five others like this to do in between.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 5, 2008)

you know your stoned when you light a cigg and try to pass it on (as if it's a joint) to someone who does not even smoke ciggs!

I hate when I do that!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

*You Know You are Stoned*

*When you are rescued by the US Coast Guard, floating miles out in Lake superior on a big orange sunkist innertube, headphones on, listening to the grateful dead, sunburned to a crisp, still holding the same 1/2 burned joint you started when you left the beach 5 hours earlier*  :rofl:


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 5, 2008)

hey puffin are you a yooper?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

You know when your stoned when you stand up, someone talks to you and you answer them, then you suddenly realise you have no idea why you just stood up.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> hey puffin are you a yooper?


 
*Yes, well I aint a troll :rofl:*

*I'm on the very end of the Keweenaw Peninsula, near Copper Harbor :aok:  *


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 5, 2008)

*



Yes, well I aint a troll :rofl:

I'm on the very end of the Keweenaw Peninsula, near Copper Harbor :aok: 

Click to expand...

* 
*hey puffin a fatty! we are almost neighbors!*

*I'm lower peninsula but have family in upper!*

*ps- love that area by copper harbor- it's so close to perfection!*


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 5, 2008)

i snowmobile there every winter man stay in twin lakes or toivola i am a cheesehead i love it up there man


----------



## lyfr (Jul 5, 2008)

you know your stoned when you pause a movie to grab a box of crunchberries...come back, watch the tv while you eat the box of cruchberries,  then realize its still paused...actually done that one!:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> *hey puffin a fatty! we are almost neighbors!*
> 
> *I'm lower peninsula but have family in upper!*
> 
> *ps- love that area by copper harbor- it's so close to perfection!*


 
_*I've been UP here my whole life, nearly 59 yrs.  I love it here, even under 7 ft of February snow  *_


----------



## lyfr (Jul 5, 2008)

you know your stoned when you wake up in the morning and the first thing you notice is your wife yellin at you and the second thing you notice is the sea of OREO'S you both have been sleeping in that are now stuck all over your body and in your wife's hair...the third thing you notice is the untouched glass of milk, didnt even get 1 dunk, but atleast i got the package open...right?


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 5, 2008)

you know your stoned when your watchin infomercials....


----------



## lyfr (Jul 5, 2008)

mrniceguy said:
			
		

> you know your stoned when your watchin infomercials....


and enjoying it!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 5, 2008)

but i just did this and i cant believe it... i know i'm stoned when i send a text and then put the phone to my ear and wait for a ring..it was the "club kush" and the MJ soda i got there today i guess:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :stoned:


----------



## annscrib (Jul 5, 2008)

you know ur stoned when you go argueing with ur bird and the bird wins!!!!!





    p.s guys thanks for all the jokes they are great needed them after this day of work


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 5, 2008)

The bird always wins , if I am stoned or not!

The lil pr*ck picks up everything I say. 

So last night, the dog goes outside, rolls in a pile of ****. We come back in , of course I fart, and the odor lingers forever. She who would be queen though the stink was all me. I had to bathe the damn dog at midnight!!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 5, 2008)

you know you are stoned when you start accusing everyone in the room of stealing the lighter you are holding in your hand.
hello Ann


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 5, 2008)

:clap: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :huh: :smoke1:


----------



## freedom25_us (Jul 6, 2008)

How about if you can relate to almost every post!  Or when you are driving down the freeway and you suddenly realize you are driving way too fast.  You think the lights behind you must be a highway patrol car only to look down and find you are only driving 40 mph.  Then you really freak out because you know your going to get pulled over for driving too slow and you know you cant talk right.  Then the dodge neon passes you and the first thing you think of is... I should pack a bowl


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 11, 2008)

you know your stoned when when you wake up in the morning in a sea of hershey bar wrappers and choclate smeared all over you and your girlfriend...:rant: ......she wasnt very happy this morning.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 11, 2008)

You know your stoned when you put the Cherrios in the frig and the milk in the cupboard


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 11, 2008)

mrniceguy said:
			
		

> you know your stoned when when you wake up in the morning in a sea of hershey bar wrappers and choclate smeared all over you and your girlfriend...:rant: ......she wasnt very happy this morning.


 
that is sooooo funny.......hahahhahaa...I am crackin up over some of these post...you all are funny people...


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> hey puffin are you a yooper?


whats a yooper?


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 11, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> but i just did this and i cant believe it... i know i'm stoned when i send a text and then put the phone to my ear and wait for a ring..it was the "club kush" and the MJ soda i got there today i guess:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :stoned:


 

hahaha  I have done that....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 11, 2008)

*You Know You Are Stoned When your OldLady goes out of town, you put the bong in the dishwasher to see if it will clean it [did a pretty good job BTW]  AND then spend 3 hours with the iso and paper towels trying to get the resin off the walls of the dishwasher  *


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 11, 2008)

a french canadian.................lives in gods country in the beautiful upper penninsula of Michigan..


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 11, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *You Know You Are Stoned When your OldLady goes out of town, you put the bong in the dishwasher to see if it will clean it [did a pretty good job BTW] AND then spend 3 hours with the iso and paper towels trying to get the resin off the walls of the dishwasher  *


 
thats hilarious....i feel for you man 

p.s. thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2008)

you realize at the end of the hall that you are carrying the carb....

:bong1:


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 12, 2008)

You know your stoned when you write an epic 40 page story on what you would do, exactly, if the zombie apocalypse comes...


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 12, 2008)

Hiero_ said:
			
		

> You know your stoned when you write an epic 40 page story on what you would do, exactly, if the zombie apocalypse comes...


 
LOL...i think about this quite often myself....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

You know your stoned when your sit at the comp and open MP, then start reading, then decide to reply to something, then 45 mins later you wander casually past the comp with a smoke in your hand and food on a plate and remember you were about to reply to something and have to refresh the page because you dont know if anyone else replied before you, but during the refresh something else catches your eye and its only after 3 hours you remember what you were going to type in the original reply but cant find the post to reply in.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 12, 2008)

mrniceguy said:
			
		

> thats hilarious....i feel for you man
> 
> p.s. thanks for the heads up!!


 
_* once, apparently I was stoned and I thought it would be a good idea to wash my empty shotgun shells [before reloading them again] in the washing machine.  this was a very bad idea also, made a huge mess of the inside of the machine and ruined the OldLady's sheets that followed it*_ :angrywife:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

This reminds me of a something I did a couple of years ago...

Once I read online that you can use a dishwasher and when its finished the remaining heat and steam is perfect for lightly steaming Salmon, so I decided to give it a try, I used the dishwasher and put everything away when dried and kept the dishwasher closed to keep the heat in, I opened a fillet of Salmon and placed it on the top rack of the dishwasher laying on a sheet of cooking foil, left it alone for 30 mins or so and turned the TV on and fell asleep, I woke to my partner ranting at me that something is wrong with the dishwasher (I had taken the dishes out after a pre wash soak and short wash before the main wash started), what had happened is the dishwasher re started its programme to finish washing and drying, with my Salmon in it only and had washed it to pulp and had clogged every inlet, outlet and filter :rofl:

It took me days and days to get it working again


----------



## BullyBong (Jul 12, 2008)

My stomach hasnt hurt that much in a long time!


----------



## freedom25_us (Jul 12, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *You Know You Are Stoned When your OldLady goes out of town, you put the bong in the dishwasher to see if it will clean it [did a pretty good job BTW] AND then spend 3 hours with the iso and paper towels trying to get the resin off the walls of the dishwasher  *


 
funny stuff.  Really made me laugh out loud


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 12, 2008)

mad that was to funny still laughing lol


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 12, 2008)

You know ur stoned when you spend 9 hours convincing yourself and state lottery hotline person that a worthless lotto ticket you found on the ground was actually worth $47,440


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 13, 2008)

When you play this a couple of times and you cant get the bloody song out of your mind lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIQz6YcFgQ4


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 14, 2008)

You know your stoned when you talk on the phone for 10 mins. before you realize who your talking too...lol...take care


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2008)

When you dip your french fries in a chocolate milkshake


----------



## adi.bh (Jun 21, 2009)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> You know when your stoned when You go upstairs to look for something and then forget why you went upstairs in the first place so you come back down only to remember what it was you were lookin for only to have to go back upstairs and then realise that you had it in your hand all the time
> Happens to me all the time



the ancient sadhu chant before lighting chillum is misinterpreted. "dum" means "puff"


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Stoned is when my Landloard comes over and he makes a 1/2 hour trip home into 1 1/2 hour and his wife calls and wonder where the Helll he is at and ask if I got him stone.. OPS I say.. :hubba:


----------



## Six (Jun 22, 2009)

You know your stoned if your awake...:hubba: 

You know your stoned when you have a really good taste in your mouth and you want more of it but you cant remember what the last thing you ate was...


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 22, 2009)

Madshotz said:
			
		

> you know your stones when your 3rd bowl of icecream and your thinking about taco's





			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> When your reading a post and half way through you have no idea why your reading it or what its about but you know you need to read it to the end lmao





			
				annscrib said:
			
		

> you flip through ten channels on the tv before you realize you were just trying to turn up the volume


these made me laugh because they happen to me all the time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2009)

You know you're stoned when you shave your legs in the shower, then upon drying off you realize you shaved the same leg twice.

I'll shave the other one tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 17, 2009)

You know your stoned when you look over at the guy in the mirror and wonder who that Chinese guy is


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 17, 2009)

you know your stoned when you get in the shower with your socks still on ..


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 17, 2009)

You know your stoned when all the foods in your refrigerator are mysteriously gone ! And you have to eat canned dog foods instead


----------



## robbiegy2k (Sep 17, 2009)

LM f*in AO! I could vouch for half of these comments.. Scary but funny as sh*t!  





			
				Dyannas son said:
			
		

> you know your stoned when you get in the shower with your socks still on ..




Last week mate! 


You also know your stoned when after an all nighter bob the builder comes on (Kids program with annoying theme song).. yet you still watch it........


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 17, 2009)

YKYS when you roll a J and realise that you already have 2 you just rolled waiting to be smoked.


----------



## wmmeyer (Sep 17, 2009)

YKYS when you're opening a can of spinach to warm up for supper, and have to stop and think if spinach is one of those you run the opener all the way around the can or only part-way.


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 17, 2009)

You know your stoned when i read this thread and laugh


----------

